# Skeletons



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have stumbled across skeletons but the closest I have to this was a few bear bones an a bear trap that gramps and I found in the 50's. Thought this was cool and would share it. Probably not a very nice way for an elk to die.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 20, 2016)

I swear I saw that picture on the internet like 10 years ago. Or one just like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> I swear I saw that picture on the internet like 10 years ago. Or one just like it.


 I just saw it.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 20, 2016)

That is pretty terrible, lol.

I saw that and it immediately reminded me of when I went up backpacking in richland creek wilderness area up in the northern arkansas ozarks. I was already on high alert for bear/cougar/etc and the first thing we see when we get down to the creek is a deer head stuck between two trees and the skeleton on the ground below it. Gave me an eerie feeling. Always wondered how it happened... Here's the pic I took of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2016)

Dang, that's horrible to think about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Apr 22, 2016)

Reminds of the movie 127hrs.

Did you take the pic or just sharing? Either way very cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey! There some good pen blanks there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Reminds of the movie 127hrs.
> 
> Did you take the pic or just sharing? Either way very cool!



Sharing


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yikes....


----------

